# Removing Drivers Side Window



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on removing the drivers side window. I need to reinstall the front edge dolley onto the glass and make sure all the tracks are clear and lubed up. Main question is does the reglator have to be removed as well ??


----------



## Craigs (Jun 5, 2011)

*I have the exact same issue - pass side window*

Did you ever fix your window? I had the same issue - metal track guide became detached from window. I've Removed front track that I suspect was cause of problem - I think it was damaged when installed - and hung up travel of window to the point of breaking glue bond to glass. I now need to remove glass, re-glue metal track guide, and reinstall. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Craigs said:


> Did you ever fix your window? I had the same issue - metal track guide became detached from window. I've Removed front track that I suspect was cause of problem - I think it was damaged when installed - and hung up travel of window to the point of breaking glue bond to glass. I now need to remove glass, re-glue metal track guide, and reinstall. Any help is appreciated.


Oh yes, I got it fixed. First off I totally removed my regulator by drilling out the rivots. This made removal much easier AND I was able to reinstall the regulator using stainless steel bolts w/ aircraft nuts & lock washers. You will need to remove the passenger side mirror. Once the mirror has been removed you will need to unbolt the front track from the top or the door frame and another bolt on the bottom of the door frame near the speaker. Remove the front track when you take out the window. I had to partially remove the top of the weather seal at the top of the door in-order to get the window out. The window will only go up to a certain point and then you have to shove the window towards the rear of the door opposite the mirror. If you notice there is approx. 1/2 inch clearance from the door frame to the window frame. This clearance is to allow for removal of the window. Once removed scrape off ALL old adhesive and when you re-install the dolley I used JB Weld RUGLAR CURE!!!! The quick cure doesnt hold nearly as well. Let the window sit over night to cure. Tricky part comes when re-installing the window and regulator. Place the regulator in the bottom of the door loose. Lubricate ALL tracks prior to re-installation. Feed the window in from the top of the door frame WITH THE FRONT TRACK ATTACHED TO THE FRONT DOLLEY. In other words the window and front track all go in the door frame at one time. It takes some finess but it does go in...lol. Once the window is in bolt the front track in place. BE CAREFUL as the window will be free to slam down. I used a couple pieces of wood to prop the window up from inside the door frame. Now comes time for the rugulator. Plug the regulator in and use your window button to set the two arms of the regulator in a position you can simply slide the plastic pieces into the tracks on the bottom of the window. Once they are in use the window botton to adjust so you can bolt the regulator in place. One thing to remember is when your putting the window in it will need to be situated towards the rear of the door frame, just as it was when you removed it. And once its all of the way in it can be bumped into normal working position. Sounds confusing, but when you get knee deep into it you will see what im talking about. I pretty much had to figure all of this out on my own. When placing the adjusting dolley back on, I just put it in the middle position. I honestly dont see much difference in adjusting it. I tried all positions and it didnt seem to change much. Also remember to lubricate the long egde of the window frame before you put it in. I used lithium grease on all of it. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm going through the same issue right now, so first off, thank you very much for your detailed explanation on how to do this!!!

Now for my question. When I removed my door panel, I had 4 small plastic pieces fall out onto the floor. I have no idea where they go or what they are a part of. Can you identify them? For size reference, they are sitting next to a set of GTO steering wheel buttons. Thanks!


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

justin-branam said:


> I'm going through the same issue right now, so first off, thank you very much for your detailed explanation on how to do this!!!
> 
> Now for my question. When I removed my door panel, I had 4 small plastic pieces fall out onto the floor. I have no idea where they go or what they are a part of. Can you identify them? For size reference, they are sitting next to a set of GTO steering wheel buttons. Thanks!


Considering the size and shape of them they appear to be the dollies that ride in your tracks. I only had 3 that were on the regulator and mine were white, not sure why yours are black and you have 4 unless they are aftermarket. There is also a dollie that is fixed to the leading edge of your window. (This is the one that was loose on mine) They also appear to be either adjustable or of a quick release type. Notice the teeth and grove within the pieces. Check the ends of the regulator arms. Each end should have a plastic piece shaped much like what fell out of your door. If there is nothing on the ends of the regulator arms, there's your answer.


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread since this was already at the top, but I need the piece thats JB welded to the window. Does anyone know where I can get one? Window wasn't working right so I got a new regulator come to find out the epoxy came off the window. I need to get one of these as soon as possible.


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's a picture of what I'm looking for. A nipple is broke off.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

m14socom said:


> Here's a picture of what I'm looking for.* A nipple is broke off.*


*
*

I HATE it when that happens!!


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

m14socom said:


> Here's a picture of what I'm looking for. A nipple is broke off.


2005 PONTIAC GTO Parts - GM Parts Department: Buy genuine GM auto parts & aftermarket accessories at wholesale prices.

Here ya go.....


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

So... It would be the door glass guide? It doesn't look right in the diagram, and it doesn't show it attached to the window.


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

I tried ordering from that website. The don't have anything left. Does anyone know where I can get this?


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

So I have to buy a whole new door or window? 3 salvage yards tell me they just throw them. Because of a lack of parts I'll be selling my gto with holden front end as soon as I get this fixed.


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

If there are any fabricators in this community, I'm sure there would be a market for these parts. I know I would be willing to pay way more than it's worth.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

m14socom said:


> Here's a picture of what I'm looking for. A nipple is broke off.


If you happen to have saved the nipple or found it, JB Weld works wonders!!!


----------



## sigrp (Apr 22, 2016)

Having the same problem in my 2004, did you ever find the part?


----------

